# President Maduro wins in a landslide against US puppet candidates



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Despite low turnout, the result is clear cut. Maduro won with 67,7 % (interim) and the country is saved.







US Falcon gets 21,2 %, Priest Bertucci 10,8 % and leftist Quijada 0,4 %.





Starving?

Maduro's Supporters Celebrate Victory in Caracas


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (May 21, 2018)

Many Venezuelans have fled the country and moved to other countries. For the Venezuelans who stayed, Maduro rigged the election similar to how the Democrats tried to rig the 2016 U.S. election.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Many Venezuelans have fled the country and moved to other countries. For the Venezuelans who stayed, Maduro rigged the election similar to how the Democrats tried to rig the 2016 U.S. election.


Maduro, Hillary, Obama.....3 peas in a pod.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Many Venezuelans have fled the country and moved to other countries. For the Venezuelans who stayed, Maduro rigged the election similar to how the Democrats tried to rig the 2016 U.S. election.


Trump bullshit. The Venezuelans voted against the exploitation of the country.


----------



## Care4all (May 21, 2018)

Americans don't use comma's in their numbers...they use a decimal POINT....  67,7%....  my eastern EU customers use a comma like that verses 67.7%

So, what country are you from?????


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Many Venezuelans have fled the country and moved to other countries. For the Venezuelans who stayed, Maduro rigged the election similar to how the Democrats tried to rig the 2016 U.S. election.
> ...



Flood of Venezuelans are fleeing depressed country. Here's where they're seeking refuge

_LIMA, Peru — It is 8 a.m. and the line of Venezuelan refugees outside the Interpol office already stretches to the end of the block.

Most have just arrived in Lima with not much more than the clothes on their back and are here applying for a certificate to show they have no criminal record, a requirement for a work permit in Peru.

“Leaving was tough, but staying would have been tougher,” said Andrea Sequiera, 29, as she waits at the back of the line with her husband Luis, 31, and 8-year-old son Fabian. ”We know lots of people who would like to get out of Venezuela but can’t afford the ticket.”

Although Venezuelans for years have been fleeing the “socialist revolution” first launched by the late Hugo Chávez in 1999, in recent months the trickle has turned into a flood as living conditions become ever more dire — from hyperinflation to acute shortages of food and medicine to one of the worst homicide rates in the world..._


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Pilot1 (May 21, 2018)

Yay for the Democrats.  They finally won one!


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


I am so sure they will fare a lot better without free stuff from the Venezuelan government.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What free stuff? Venezuelans are starving except for the elite faggots in the military and government just as in North Korea.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Americans don't use comma's in their numbers...they use a decimal POINT....  67,7%....  my eastern EU customers use a comma like that verses 67.7%
> 
> So, what country are you from?????


Commastan


----------



## Care4all (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Americans don't use comma's in their numbers...they use a decimal POINT....  67,7%....  my eastern EU customers use a comma like that verses 67.7%
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

AsianTrumpSupporter said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > AsianTrumpSupporter said:
> ...


Looks like you have absolutely no idea. The gov provides food to the poor and students, while the food shortage is created by the feudal opposition entrepreneurs.


----------



## Care4all (May 21, 2018)

Seriously though, where are you from....?  Just curious on what other countries use a comma instead of a decimal point?   I've sold and shipped to Australia, Japan, Russia, Indonesia, and China and they don't use the comma either??


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Seriously though, where are you from....?  Just curious on what other countries use a comma instead of a decimal point?   I've sold and shipped to Australia, Japan, Russia, Indonesia, and China and they don't use the comma either??


I thought it is obvious. I am from Germany. We do commas.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2018)

Care4all said:


> Americans don't use comma's in their numbers...they use a decimal POINT....  67,7%....  my eastern EU customers use a comma like that verses 67.7%
> 
> So, what country are you from?????


He claims to be German..........  

(No one believes him.........)


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Americans don't use comma's in their numbers...they use a decimal POINT....  67,7%....  my eastern EU customers use a comma like that verses 67.7%
> ...


So lets talk in German.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


Nyet.....


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Warum nicht?


----------



## Meathead (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Despite low turnout, the result is clear cut. Maduro won with 67,7 % (interim) and the country is saved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bodes well for Bernie and his boys. They should run in Venezuela


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nine......


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


9?


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Nein.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 21, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Always keep in mind: German is the language that you write always as you speak. Your "nine" would be vocalized as "neene".


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No habla........


----------

